# 

## Janek99

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.
Obecnie jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego więc cała moja opowieść będzie w części historyczna, ale może komuś przydatna.
To opowieść z cyklu "nie wiedziałem, że się nie da więc to zrobiłem"  :smile:  Tutaj może wyjaśnię tytuł wątku. Dom zbudowałem sam. Dosłownie. Nie pomagał mi stryjek, wujek, teść, cioteczny brat kuzyna ojca ani nikt inny. Skorzystałem tylko z takich rzeczy jak wynajęcie koparki, dźwigu czy zamówienie betonu z betoniarni. Szczegóły w trakcie opowieści.
Domek "narzędziowy", mały, o którym również napiszę kilka słów zbudowałem z pomocą kolegi.

Decyzję o budowie domu podjąłem w ubiegłym roku, jesienią. Najpierw oczywiście poszukiwanie działki. Teoretycznie rynek obecnie jest rajem dla kupującego aczkolwiek sprzedający mają chyba inne zdanie o tym i nie było tak łatwo. Działek jest dużo, ale sprzedający próbują chyba przetrzymać kiepski okres i trzymają ceny. W końcu jednak się udało w dobrej cenie i przyjemnej lokalizacji. Do jeziora 400 m, blisko park narodowy.
Poniżej nieco już rozkopana działka


Kolejną sprawą była decyzja - projekt gotowy czy indywidualny.
Moimi założeniami były:
- nowoczesny i prosty
- w miarę możliwości energooszczędny
- niezbyt duży - do 100 m2
- możliwość łatwej adaptacji do studia foto
Niestety 80% projektów gotowych to mniej lub bardziej dworkowe wymyślanki. Inne projekty gotowe jeżeli spełniały w części moje założenia, to wymagały przeróbek. Powodowało, to oczywiście wzrost ceny projektu. Wobec tego stwierdziłem, że skoro mam już wydawać pieniądze, to lepiej, żeby dom wyglądał dokładnie tak jak chcę.
Boje z architektem trwały długo i w rezultacie jego robota ograniczyła się do wyrysowania tego co ja wymyśliłem. I tutaj uwaga do wszystkich, którzy zdecydują się na projekt indywidualny. Bardzo, ale to bardzo polecam przestudiowanie najpierw technologii budowy począwszy od fundamentów aż po czubek dachu. Kilkukrotnie musiałem stopować zapędy architekta. Np. zaproponował mi płytę fundamentową zamiast tradycyjnego fundamentu - "bo to teraz modne". O kosztach już zapomniał. W samym projekcie wykryłem też kilka błędów. Najpoważniejszym chyba, a w zasadzie potencjalnie kosztownym był błąd określający spadek dachu. W projekcie był opis, że dach ma 35 STOPNI spadku, a na rysunku było napisane 35%. Sprawa wyszła w momencie zamawiania dachu, więc w ostatniej chwili.
Poniżej rzut i elewacje domu.



W rezultacie zdecydowałem się na:
- dach dwuspadowy 35 stopni
- dom bezokapowy
- piętro nieużytkowe (strych)
- dom skierowany większością okien na południe. Brak okien po stronie północnej
- pokrycie z blachy z rąbkiem stojącym
- wentylacja mechaniczna
- ogrzewanie podłogowe, wodne
- dodatkowe ogrzewanie kozą
- konstrukcja dachu - wiązary "prefabrykowane" (wyjaśnienie później)
- materiał - siporeks
- okna plastikowe
- ocieplony styropianem
Przeglądając setki stron, książek, dzienników budowy itd. zaprojektowałem dom, który będzie dość tani i łatwy w budowie.
Nigdy dotąd nie miałem do czynienia z budowlanką oprócz kładzenia gładzi gipsowych czy cyklinowania.

Zanim przystąpiłem do budowy domu "zasadniczego" zdecydowałem się zbudować mały domek, który miał spełniać rolę pomieszczenia na narzędzia, a także miejsca gdzie mógłbym mieszkać, żeby nie dojeżdżać na budowę z miasta. Do tego odpadły koszty wynajmu mieszkania.

Płyta fundamentowa pod mały domek


Domek zdecydowałem się postawić w technologii szkieletowej - tanio i szybko. Trochę później żałowałem, że nie zdecydowałem się na tą technologię przy domu zasadniczym, ale może i dobrze.  Domek powstał w tydzień. Później pozostała jeszcze kwestia kafelkowania i ocieplania. Domek ma 25m2 powierzchni w rzucie czyli max. dla domku bez pozwolenia budowlanego, na zgłoszenie. Powierzchnia użytkowa, ze względu na antresolę, to ok. 33 m2. czyli całkiem sporo jak na dom powstały w tydzień.Tylko w tym etapie jak pisałem wcześniej pomagał mi kolega.
CDN

----------


## syberia

a czemu hardcore ?

----------


## Janek99

Z tych realizacji, które widziałem zawsze był ktoś do pomocy - żona, brat, teść itd. Tu robiłem wszystko sam. Może mały hardcore, ale dla mnie duży  :smile:

----------


## Janek99

Kilka zdjęć z budowy domku małego

----------


## Janek99

W końcu przyszła pora na rozpoczęcie creme de la creme czyli domu zasadniczego.
Pan Geodeta i wytyczył dom, Pan Koparkowy zebrał humus.
Wykopałem fundamenty. Zdecydowałem się nie robić wersji oszczędnościowej tylko zrobić normalne "trumny" do fundamentów i później je zaizolować dysperbitem. Same skrzynki wykonałem z 18 mm płyty OSB. Teoretycznie nieco taniej byłoby z desek, ale OSB było łatwiejsze i szybsze w obróbce. Ścianki połączyłem szpilkami z 6 mm pręta gwintowanego, który był jednocześnie dytansem oddzielającym zbrojenie od podłoża.

Wytyczony dom i wybrany humus


Wykopane fundamenty


Trumny prawie gotowe, chudziak ułożony


Ustawione, gotowe do zbicia


Zbrojenia chciałem na początku wiązać specjalnym urządzeniem. Pomyślałem "pójdzie szybciutko i nie będę się musiał męczyć". To urządzenie to tragedia ! Plącze się drut, czasami zwiąże mocniej, czasem słabiej. NIE POLECAM zdecydowanie.


Trzeba było to zrobić ręką  :smile: 


Oczywiście najwięcej czasu spędziłem przy zbrojeniu słupów. Zdecydowałem się nie wypuszczać małych kawałków ponad fundament, ale zrobić większość na gotowo czyli ponad 3 m. Nieco więcej roboty na początku, ale później już luz


Wylanie betonu przebiegło bez specjalnych zakłóceń aczkolwiek w jednym miejscu pękła listewka łącząca ścianki i trochę betonu sie ulało. Dla samego fundamentu nie ma znaczenia, ale wyglądało niespecjalnie.


Fundament zaizolowany 

więc pora ruszać z pierwszym murowaniem (pierwszym na budowie i pierwszym w życiu  :smile: 


Tu kierowniczka budowy dogląda czy równo  :smile: 








Zaprawa robiona samodzielnie, wychodziło taniej i prawdopodobnie lepiej aczkolwiek zajmowało, to więcej czasu - przesiewanie piasku, dobieranie proporcji, mieszanie w betoniarce i przewożenie.
Ściany fundamentowe wyszły równe. Poszło 600 bloczków na 6 warstw. Z zamówionych bloczków zostało 1,5 sztuki. Podstawa, to dobrze wyliczyć  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Gdyby była na tym forum opcja "lubię to", to bym kliknął  :wink:  zresztą jak u wszystkich samorobów  :big grin:  Witam kolejnego "Pyrusa"  :smile:

----------


## luntrusk

Podziwiam  :smile: . Same Pyrusy się budują na muratorze  :wink: 

Coś w tym jest bo w całej Polsce odnotowuje się największą liczbę budujących domy właśnie w Poznaniu i okolicach (nie wliczając oczywiście Warszawy  :wink: ).

----------


## [email protected]

Bardzo jestem ciekaw co dalej - wygląda obiecująco bo starannie a ja uwielbiam ludzi którzy w sposób przemyślany ale i staranny podchodzą do tematu. pozdrawiam

----------


## Janek99

Dziękuję wszystkim za pozytywne komentarze  :smile: 
Więc lecimy dalej.
Ściany fundamentowe skończone, słupy zalane betonem więc pora zrobić kanalizę i wodę. Ponieważ projekt przemyślałem tak, aby jak najmniej się narobić (taka natura leniwca  :smile:  rozprowadzania kanalizacji było niewiele aczkolwiek trwało, to chwilę, bo rzecz później trudno odwracalna i ciężka do poprawy.


Zasypanie piaskiem i zagęszczanie wykonałem prawie bez pomocy koparki w jeden weekend. Temperatura 30 stopni nie pomagała  :smile: 


Zastanawiałem się czy podłogi na gruncie nie wykonać po wymurowaniu ścian, żeby piasek dobrze się ubił. Na szczęście jednak zdecydowałem się na wylanie jej zaraz po ułożeniu piasku. I bardzo dobrze, bo nie wyobrażam sobie grzebania się w piaskownicy podczas murowania.
Za ułożenie betonu nie będę ubiegał się o nagrodę "Złotej Kielni"  :smile:  Wyszło średnio, ale to trochę "wina" pogody. Było tak ciepło, że woda z betonu momentalnie parowała i miałem praktycznie 1,5 godz. na zrobienie jakiego takiego wypoziomowania. Później przy okazji następnych betonowań poprawiłem to co nieco.


Przyszła pora na wykończenie fundamentu.
Ocieplenie XPSem, folia kubełkowa i izolacja pozioma



I w końcu wielkie "Uffffff !!!". Wyszedłem z ziemi ! To chyba najbardziej frustrująca część. Bardzo potrzebna jest tu dokładność wykonania, a wszystko i tak zasypane i nie widać. Efekty też mało spektakularne więc radość z ukończenia wielka.

Na następną część czekałem z lekkim podnieceniem. To strasznie śmiesznie brzmi zwłaszcza dla kogoś, kto wybudował już 15 tys m2 ścian, ale stawianie pierwszej PRAWDZIWEJ ściany miało w sobie coś magicznego. W końcu zacznie być widać dom.





Zdecydowałem się na tradycyjne przewiązki do ścian działowych, bo jakoś to do mnie bardziej przemawiało niż kotwy. A poza tym nie chciało mi się jechać do miasta po kotwy  :smile: 
Niestety po "paćkach" na ścianach widać brak doświadczenia murarskiego. Wiem, że to i tak zniknie pod tynkiem i styropianem, ale raziło mnie trochę. Z błędów wyszło też lekkie przesunięcie (ok 2 cm.) 2 słupów. I tak zniknie pod wykończeniem, ale mimo wszystko kucha.

Ściany w końcu gotowe więc przyszedł czas na L-ki (nadproża), szalowanie słupów i zbrojenie i szalowanie wieńca.
Najwięcej problemów było z samodzielnym wciągnięciem dużego zbrojenia nad oknem w salonie i zrobieniem szalunku, ale dla chcącego... Zresztą podnoszenie 50 kilogramowych L-ek na wysokość 3 m też nie należy do przyjemności  :smile: 




Zalanie wieńca było już czystą przyjemnością. Kierownik budowy zgodził się na rezygnację z murłaty, bo więźba miała być prefabrykowana. Trochę podwyższyłem zatem wieniec, żeby zachować wysokość pomieszczeń i kubaturę budynku. W wieńcu na zdjęciach poniżej widać zatopione kotwy do więźby.



W następnym odcinku opowiem o więźbie "prefabrykowanej" i skąd ten cudzysłów  :smile:

----------


## luntrusk

Jest super - kibicuję  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Mam nadzieję, że zbrojenie wieńca i nadproży układałeś na dystansach :tongue:

----------


## Janek99

Raczej mocno zdystansowałem się od tego  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

W takim razie - na razie - no more  :big lol: question :smile:

----------


## żywiec1

Naprawdę wielki szacunek  :wave: 
sam wymurowałem dom z porothermu strop monolit kolanowe wieńce teraz czas na dach 
wiem ile to pracy trzeba jeśli nie jest się budowlańcem 
naprawdę gratuluję 

mam tylko 3 pytanka 
nie za płytkie te fundamenty wyglądają na 50 60 cm chyba że ja się mylę 
po 2-gie chylę czoło ( pracujesz w budowlance ??? )
po 3-cie trzymam kciuki powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## Janek99

Dziękuję dziękuję i Tobie żywiec1  życzę powodzenia w walce z dachem  :smile:  Właśnie za chwilę będę opisywał moje boje z tą częścią  :smile: 
Co do pytań
1) nie, fundamenty są na ok 1 m. Teren jest dość nierówny i wymaga niwelacji wiec będzie wszystko ok.
2) hehehe - niezupełnie. Jestem fotografem i filmowcem i do tego zajmuję się trochę CNC  :smile:  Doświadczenie w CNC bywa zabójcze, bo czasami chcę za dokładnie  :smile: 
3) dziękuję i nawzajem !

----------


## Janek99

I przyszedł czas na dach. Na początku chciałem zamówić wiązary prefabrykowane. Poddasze i tak miało być nieużytkowe, jako graciarnia więc wiązary mogły być w wersji najprostszej. Porozglądałem się za cenami. Najmniejszą cenę jaką znalazłem, to ok. 11 tys. (8% VAT) z montażem z drewna impregnowanego zanurzeniowo do nawet 15 tys z montażem. Poczytałem trochę w sieci i powiedziałem sobie - raz kozie śmierć. Spróbuję sam zrobić wiązary "prefabrykowane". Od konstruktora dostałem dokładny projekt więc sprawa była o tyle prostsza. Zdecydowałem się na łączenie belek przy pomocy sklejki wodoodpornej 9 mm. Po zakupie trochę zwątpiłem co do trwałości takich połączeń, ale jak się okazało moje obawy były płonne na szczęście. Wiązary wyszły jak trzeba, dźwig podnosił je za część górną i nie wykazały najmniejszych niepokojących oznak.
10 szt. wiązarów razem z łatami i kontrłatami kosztowało mnie 4000 zł. (23%VAT), do tego 1000 zł za sklejkę i ok. 200 zł. za gwoździe pierścieniowe. Gdyby się uprzeć, to możnaby doliczyć piłę ukosową za 500 zł. Dokupiłem, bo ma większą dokładność, co akurat tutaj było bardzo potrzebne. Z drugiej strony przyda się do zrobienia mebli i drzwi  :smile:  Całość drewna impregnowana ciśnieniowo (zależało mi na tym).
Na początku zrobiłem wiązar wzorcowy i na jego podstawie stworzyłem szablon do którego wsadzałem następne deski i robiłem wg tego samego wzorca.

Dość ważną sprawą była tutaj logistyka. Gdzie i jak składować gotowe wiązary? Ciężkie jak smok, sam nie przeniosę. Zdecydowałem się na podnoszenie ich i stawianie na dłuższym boku w stanie równowagi chwiejnej i zakotwienie przytrzymujących je drutów w ścianie. Zadziałało jak trzeba.



Żeby uzmysłowić skalę dodam, że ściana przy której stoją wiązary ma ponad 3 m. Rozstaw wiązara, to ponad 8m.

Po tygodniu pracy i jednym rozbitym palcu przyszedł czas na umieszczenie wiązarów na dachu.
Co prawda rozważałem opcję zrób to sam, ale w rezultacie ze względu na czas i możliwe straty w materiale i ludziach zdecydowałem się na dźwig. 3 godziny pląsów po wieńcu i pomocy dźwigu zaowocowały takimi rezultatami:



To kolejny magiczny moment. W końcu mniej więcej widać jak ta chata będzie wyglądała !  :smile: 
W następnym odcinku serialu opowiemy sobie o ścianach szczytowych, membranowaniu  i łaceniu  :smile:

----------


## maciejzi

Super

Jaką szerokość i wysokość mają deski? I jaki rozstaw wiązarów (jakie odstępy)?

----------


## Janek99

Dolny pas miał 20x5 cm, górny 22x5, a wspornikowe 18x5. Do tego sklejka w różnych wymiarach i grubości 9mm.
Rozstaw wiązarów dość duży - 140 cm, ale dach lekki z blachy.

----------


## Janek99

Zabieram się za ściany szczytowe i pokrycie  dachu.
Ściany szczytowe, ze względu na postawione wiązary, dużą ilość skomplikowanych docinek i konieczność dokładnego dopasowania były dość upierdliwe. 

Ponieważ nie miałem prawdziwej, dużej piły do bloczków, trójkąty do uzupełnienia ciąłem najpierw dużą gumówką do betonu, a później kończyłem lisim ogonem. Straszna robota  :sad:  Koniec końców udało się

Jeszcze szalowanie dwóch słupów, zalanie betonem i viola ! Ściany wymurowane.
Zanim zrobiłem pokrycie dachu trzeba było zamontować rynny. Ze względu na rozstaw wiązarów (1,4m) i sposób w który chciałem rozwiązać odprowadzenie skroplin (zgodnie z sugestiami pana Andrzeja Wilhelmiego) przybijanie rynajz do wiązarów nie wchodziło w grę.
Zdecydowałem się na dodanie deski do której przymocuję rynajzy

Niestety tak jak się spodziewałem dokładne wyginanie haków rynnowych było raczej mrzonką. Następnym razem zdecydowałbym się na haki doczołowe. Miejsca na rynajzy w desce zostały oczywiście wyfrezowane.
Po skończeniu rynien przyszedł czas na membranę i łaty/kontrłaty. Zacząłem w ogólności od mniej widocznej strony domu. Pomyślałem, że jeżeli popełnię jakiś błąd, to przynajmniej poprawię go na drugiej, bardziej widocznej stronie i nie będzie tak kłuł w oczy  :smile:  I to było dobre wyjście  :smile: 
Pogoda nie była najlepsza to pląsania po dachu z żaglem w postaci membrany, ale wszystko da się zrobić.
Zdjęcia ze strony bardziej widocznej


W końcu nie leci (przynajmniej częściowo) na głowę
Środek też się od razu domowy zrobił  :smile: 

Dodanie desek krańcowych przy ścianach szczytowych i powoli można przymierzać blachę.


Dach pokryłem blachą na rąbek stojący, zatrzaskową Ruukki Classic Economy. Bardzo wdzięczny system. Co prawda same blachy ze względy na to "economy" nie są zbyt sztywne i każdy przycięty z brzegu bryt stroi fochy, ale cóż zrobić. Economy, to economy  :smile: 
Sam montaż brytów blachy (5,6 m) był bardzo szybki i przyjemny. Wnieś, zamocuj, przykręć itd. Transport blachy też bezproblemowy, bo sama blacha bardzo lekka.Bardzo ważną rzeczą jest dobre przygotowanie równej powierzchni. Nie ma wtedy problemów z falującą blachą.
Trochę kłopotu sprawiła kalenica i gąsiory, bo trzeba było montować siedząc okrakiem na samej górze. Wrażenia na początku gwarantowane  :smile: 






W końcu przyszły też okna (miesiąc opóźnienia !) i otrzymałem stan surowy zamknięty ! Rzutem na taśmę.


Pora zabierać się za wnętrze. To już w następnych (nie takich prędkich) odcinkach  :smile:

----------


## maciejzi

Gratulacje  :Smile:

----------


## map78

> Pora zabierać się za wnętrze. To już w następnych (nie takich prędkich) odcinkach


No jeszcze przed wnętrzem ocieplenie chyba :roll eyes:  Na prawdę szacun - jak na amatora to aż się nie chce wierzyć, że to "tymi rencami" :smile:  :smile: 
Napisz jeszcze jeśli to nie tajemnica ile do tej pory kaski na to poszło, bo to byłaby też fajna informacja dla kolejnych zapaleńców :wink:  Pozdrawiam i powodzenia w dalszych pracach.

----------


## Janek99

No z ociepleniem nie zdążę przed pogodą  :sad:  Ocieplanie przy 0 stopni, to jednak trochę ryzyko. Nie chcę na wiosnę łapać styropianu spadającego ze ścian  :smile: 
Kasiora... Muszę podliczyć, bo to niestety w sprawach biurokratycznych jestem raczej kiepskim zawodnikiem. Na początku próbowałem prowadzić jakiś "dziennik księgowego", ale szybko mi przeszło  :smile: 
Postaram się jednak podliczyć i zapodać kwotę

----------


## maciejzi

A garaż? Będzie? Czy wiata?


Świetnie ci idzie budowa  :Smile:  Nie wiem, z czego chcesz zrobić nadproża nad drzwiami w działówkach, ale widziałem gdzieś, że ludzie robią z beleczek od terrivy przyciętych po 5-10cm więcej niż szerokość drzwi i z odciętymi drutami. Może ci się ta informacja przyda, chyba że masz lepszy pomysł  :Smile: 

Ja jestem na podobnym etapie - czekam na okna. Patrząc na ten dziennik, chyba sam zrobię działówki, ale na piankę, klej mnie wkurza, 'paćka' się. Pianką kleiłem już jedną ścianę - bez porównania szybciej i czyściej.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Moim zdaniem lepiej, że na zimę nie będzie ocieplone, bo przynajmniej mury odparują  :wink:

----------


## Janek99

Ani garażu ani wiaty. Jakoś nie jestem aż tak związany emocjonalnie z samochodem, żeby mu dom budować  :smile: 
O widzisz maciejzi ! Właśnie się zastanawiałem co zrobić z tymi nadprożami, a tu gotowy pomysł mi podsunąłeś - dziękuję  :smile: 
No a piankę muszę spróbować chociaż nie narzekam na klej.
Dafi Pe - z tym odparowaniem murów, to różnie mówią, ale chcę czy nie chcę będą parować  :smile:

----------


## maciejzi

Chyba masz nawet ładniej zrobione niż u mnie - ekipa, której zapłaciłem xx.xxx zł zostawiła szpary między sipreksem... Muszę sam zaklejać.

Nie wiem, jak planujesz tynki? Ja w sumie zrezygnowałem. Może jedynie w salonie dam zrobić tynk (jeszcze nie zdecydowałem, może płyty K+G przykleję do ścian), w reszcie domu jedynie co najwyżej przejadę klejem i na to gładź. Nie widzę powodu, by robić tynki, bo spory koszt, a na ścianie tego nie widać, czy warstwa ma 4mm (klej+gładź), czy 7mm (tynk+gładź)...

----------


## Janek99

Eeeee no tak dobrze to nie ma. Parę szparek też musiałem zakleić. Inna sprawa, że wkurzałem się najwyżej na siebie, a nie na firmę zewnętrzną.
Miałem tak naprawdę do czynienia z dwoma podwykonawcami. Szambo i okna. Okna o czym pisałem wcześniej przywiezione i zamontowane z miesięcznym opóźnieniem. Jakbym miał ekipy które mi sie tak spóźniają na budowę, to bym osiwiał. Jeszcze bardziej  :smile:  Szambo, to też kicha. Przywieźli zamontowali, ale doszczelnić oczywiście musiałem sam jak się okazało.
Tynki... W części pomieszczeń planuję płyty architektoniczne własnego wyrobu. Co do reszty, to nie wiem. Chciałbym wykańczać przez zimę, a wiem, że tynki tego nie lubią więc jeszcze rozważam co i jak. A co do wersji klej+gładź, to jaki klej chcesz użyć ? Ten do bloczków ?

----------


## maciejzi

W sumie tak, do bloczków, albo tynk ręczny cienki. Na to gładź i równanie - może kupię zacieraczkę (typu 'żyrafę') - przyda się do równania styropianu na elewacji.

Tak chyba najrówniej wyjdzie, bo pod światło łączenia karton-gipsów chyba zawsze będą widoczne. 
Też mam wiązary kratowe. Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem, żeby ocieplić sufit styropianem - wklejanym na piankę między wiązary. Do tego od spodu siatka i klej. Zamiast rusztu i płyt K+G, bo jak widzę na forach, to sporo zachodu z poziomowaniem, docinaniem rusztu itp.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wyglada to przyzwoicie.

Nie bede pisal ze "super" zebys nie osiadl na laurach Poznaniaku  :wink:  Po za tym co ja sie tam niby znam  :wink:

----------


## Janek99

maciejzi - ja na sufit kładę dechy, żeby nie wyglądało jak boazeria, to chcę je przelecieć bejcą postarzającą albo poszarzającą. Trochę cienko z takimi kolorami, ale zdaje się, że Sopur ma takie dostępne.
Tomasz - no patrząc na Twoją dokładność na budowie, to faktycznie mój wygląda najwyżej "przyzwoicie"  :smile:  Ja niestety mam bałagan tu i ówdzie i tylko olbrzymia siła woli powoduje, że jaki taki porządek jest  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Gdzie budujesz przyjacielu ? 
 :smile:

----------


## Janek99

Niedaleko Stęszewa

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:smile:  To niedaleko. My w Luboniu.

----------


## netbet

eh... chłopaki... chłopaki..
płyty KG .... łączenia... gładzie...

zawsze można ( jak się robi na kleju ) tak dobić płyty żeby łączeń nie było widać... po gładziach  (nawet pod halogenem )

można... można wszystko, tylko pytanie:
jak te wszystkie "poziomy" wpływają na jakość życia w DOMU ?

----------


## Janek99

Tomasz - tak, widziałem po kodzie poczt. Nie ma to jak bliskość WPNu i te wycieczki rowerowe  :smile: 
netbet - widzisz, to wszystko zależy od egzemplarza. Mnie np. nie będą takie rzeczy przeszkadzały (chyba), a dla niektórych takie niedoskonałości wpłyną na komfort życia, bo po prostu będą wiercić dziurę  w oku za każdym razem jak spojrzysz.

----------


## miloszenko

Gratuluje budowy :smile: 

Po Twoim dzienniku coraz bardziej sie zastanawiam czy nie robic dachu samemu na ta blache na rabek, bo idzie bardzo szybko, a i na dachu nie mam ani jednej dziury do obrabiania.

Koniecznie wrzuc jakiesz koszty budowy, wszystkim sie przyda...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> netbet - widzisz, to wszystko zależy od egzemplarza. Mnie np. nie będą takie rzeczy przeszkadzały (chyba), a dla niektórych takie niedoskonałości wpłyną na komfort życia, bo po prostu będą wiercić dziurę  w oku za każdym razem jak spojrzysz.



zgaduje: masz na mysli zone? swoja i generalnie kazda inna zone?  :big grin:

----------


## Janek99

Miloszenko - ten typ dachu jest faktycznie dość prosty tym bardziej dla człowieka (czyli mnie  :smile:  ), który dachy widuje tylko przejeżdżając obok nich  :smile:  Samo układanie brytów, to bajka. Najgorzej było z rynnami i obróbkami blacharskimi na kalenicy, bo trochę strach siedzieć okrakiem na 7 m jak pod stopami śliska powierzchnia  :smile:  Poza tym ta blacha (wersja Economy) nie należy do najsztywniejszych i niestety trochę to widać przy każdym jej nacinaniu. Warto mocno przyłożyć się też do wyrównania łat, wtedy ładniej wygląda.
Co do kosztów, to podliczę, ale sam dach 
- wiązary - 5000-5500 zł.
- dźwig 1100 zł.
- pokrycie z obróbkami i rynnami (ok 150 m2) Ruukki Classic Economy - ok. 11 tys.

Tomasz - hmmmm.... Żona to zwykle z definicji stworzeni marudzące i zwracające na takie rzeczy uwagę. Najgorzej jak sam wykonawca jest taki, to wtedy roboty więcej, bo trzeba zrobić megadokładnie  :smile:

----------


## Janek99

Pora roku a w zasadzie pogoda o tej porze roku okazała się BAAAARDZO łaskawa więc postanowiłem jednak ocieplić dom przed mrozami (jeśli takowe nadejdą  :smile:  Ponieważ mimo wszystko temperatura utrzymywała się w granicach 0-10 stopni odpuściłem mocowanie styropianu na klej mokry. Postanowiłem spróbować pianki do klejenia Tytana. Okazało się to rewelacją. Szybko, bezproblemowo, skutecznie (jak na razie). Jedynym warunkiem są w miarę równe ściany - wtedy klei się najlepiej. Ponieważ starałem się przy ścianach więc zaowocowało to łatwym klejeniem ocieplenia. Ciężko się też klei na wietrze. Nie ze względu na dmuchanie w styropian tylko ze względu na to, że zdmuchuje piankę. Teraz pora wracać do wnętrza i kontynuować przerwane prace wykończeniowe  :smile: 







Fragment przy drzwiach jest niedokończony ponieważ nie zrobiłem jeszcze drzwi. Znaczy zrobiłem, ale ta wersja ze zdjęcia mi nie odpowiada  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

I tak dokładnie chce mieć u siebie białą elewacje i ruukki na dach, wygląda extra :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

Obrobki ścian szczytowych kupuję się z ruukki gotowe? Styropian na ścianie szczytowej będzie zlicowany z tą obróbka?

----------


## Janek99

Ja chciałbym otrzymać coś mniej więcej takiego

----------


## Janek99

Obróbki (wiatrownice) kupuje się gotowe tylko trzeba dokładnie zrobić mocowanie ich. W razie czego mogę służyć pomocą zdjęciową  :smile: 
Obróbki są prawie zlicowane, bo same wiatrownice są fabrycznie lekko odgięte od ściany.
Najgorsza sprawa to docinanie i gięcie dużych płacht blachy. Mi niestety wyszło tak sobie

----------


## tomdts

> Ja chciałbym otrzymać coś mniej więcej takiego


Gratuluje

Domek ładny prosta konstrukcja i wiem że można zrobić na budowie „prawie wszystko sam” tak samo jak ty kolego.
I tak ja ty nie mam do pomocy brata, teścia, ojca, szwagrów a do rzeczy niemożliwych zawsze trzeba podnająć pomoc. 
Z konstrukcji domu na szczęście nie miałeś stropu monolitycznego bo u mnie to trwało 7 tygodni z szalowaniem i pracą na drutach.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## o_c

A ja głupi dałem sobie &*(^%*&# zrobić wiązary na miteku, nosz ^%$#@, że zabrakło mi ikry

----------


## Janek99

No zobaczymy jak te moje "miteki" będą się sprawować, ale na razie wytrzymały Ksawerego i inne huragany więc może nie będzie tak źle  :smile:

----------


## piotrorl

No to rzeczywiście hardcore. Samemu zbudować dom to już coś. Będziesz miał się czym chwalić i dzieciom opowiadać.

----------


## Janek99

Niby hardcore, ale jak czasami muszę załatwić coś z firmami zewnętrznymi, to mnie szlag trafia. Samemu nawet jeżeli wolniej i czasem popełni się błędy, to pretensje tylko do siebie i bez oczekiwania na rezultaty  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Też będę miał studio, też nie cierpię biurokracji (mam na szczęście żonę) i też jestem wygodnym leniwcem. Do mojego szkieletu mam dwóch szwagrów cieśli, zresztą trudno samemu dźwigać całą ścianę. Resztę będę rzeźbił w samotności albo z Tatą do towarzystwa. Bardzo dobrze, że tu wszedłem, wlałeś mi nowe pokłady zapału i optymizmu w serce  :wink:

----------


## Janek99

Szkielet, to naprawdę fajna technologia - szybka, tańsza niż murowanie, wygodna. Strasznie u nas niedoceniana, a przecież i w krajach anglosaskich i skandynawskich sprawdzona i stosowana od lat. Jak rozmawiam z ludźmi, to zwykle słyszę "Z drewna? Panie ! To przecież domek letniskowy, a nie prawdziwy dom". U nas niestety dom kojarzy się tylko i wyłącznie z techniką murową.
A co do zapału i optymizmu, to jest niezbędny nawet przed siłą i pieniędzmi. Ile razy spotykałem się z wątpiącymi "Sam budujesz ? Nie dasz rady."

----------


## Filip80

Witam,

pozdrawiam Poznaniaka  :smile: 

prawdopodobnie też zacznę w tym roku budować samemu  :smile: 

czy jesteś w stanie zrobić kosztorys ?

dziękuję

pozdrawiam
Filip

----------


## [email protected]

> Szkielet, to naprawdę fajna technologia - szybka, tańsza niż murowanie, wygodna. Strasznie u nas niedoceniana, a przecież i w krajach anglosaskich i skandynawskich sprawdzona i stosowana od lat. Jak rozmawiam z ludźmi, to zwykle słyszę "Z drewna? Panie ! To przecież domek letniskowy, a nie prawdziwy dom". U nas niestety dom kojarzy się tylko i wyłącznie z techniką murową.
> A co do zapału i optymizmu, to jest niezbędny nawet przed siłą i pieniędzmi. Ile razy spotykałem się z wątpiącymi "Sam budujesz ? Nie dasz rady."


tak, ale zależy też od preferencji inwestora - sam się bardzo mocno zastanawiałem nad szkieletem - ale odstraszyły mnie 3 rzeczy - po pierwsze info, że taka konstrukcja szybko się nagrzewa ale też i szybko wychładza, po drugie - ze akustyka w domu a własciwie ochrona akustyczna takiej konstrukcji jest gorsza niż w murowanym i na koniec - cena takich domów na rynku wtórnym - sporo niższa niż murowanych - ale to już właśnie wina braku przekonania polaków do tego typu budynków. Rozważałem szkielet własnie ze względu na koszty.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mój szkielet to będzie 35 cm wełny w ścianie - czyli trudniejsza ucieczka ciepła zimą a latem dzieki długiemu GWC powinno być chłodniej wewnątrz. 

Co do akustyki - czytałem różne opinie, generalnie mi to zwisa, ale jakośnie wierzę, że przy 20cm wełny w stropie, płycie OSB i fermacell na podłodze poddasza będzie słychać jakieś straszne kroki. W tej chwili mieszkam w starym domu z laną żelbetową płytą i też akustycznie to nie jest cudo. Zwłaszcza jak dziatwa nad gabinetem zaczyna harce.

O cenie się nie wypowiem, buduję dom dla siebie i kolejnych pokoleń. Musieliby być mocno zdesperowani żeby sprzedać taką chateczkę pod samym lasem  :wink:  Zresztą u nas na wsi domy mają słuzyć raczej pokoleniom.

Gdybym musiał brać firmę, to pewnie bym murował albo nie budował wcale. Wg moich obliczeń bardzo zgrubnych na razie, taki dom nie powinien byc droższy w wybudowaniu ale firm budujących mało to si e i cenią a ekip murarskich w samej tylko wiosce mam kilka.

----------


## [email protected]

> Co do akustyki - czytałem różne opinie, generalnie mi to zwisa, ale jakośnie wierzę, że przy 20cm wełny w stropie, płycie OSB i fermacell na podłodze poddasza będzie słychać jakieś straszne kroki. W tej chwili mieszkam w starym domu z laną żelbetową płytą i też akustycznie to nie jest cudo. Zwłaszcza jak dziatwa nad gabinetem zaczyna harce.
> 
> O cenie się nie wypowiem, buduję dom dla siebie i kolejnych pokoleń. Musieliby być mocno zdesperowani żeby sprzedać taką chateczkę pod samym lasem  Zresztą u nas na wsi domy mają słuzyć raczej pokoleniom.
> 
> Gdybym musiał brać firmę, to pewnie bym murował albo nie budował wcale. Wg moich obliczeń bardzo zgrubnych na razie, taki dom nie powinien byc droższy w wybudowaniu ale firm budujących mało to si e i cenią a ekip murarskich w samej tylko wiosce mam kilka.


o hałasie - miałem tu na myśli wyłapywanie hałasów z zewnątrz - bo o tym słyszałem

jeśłi chodzi o desperacje - może u Ciebie nie ale są ludzie którzy po jakimś czasie z różnych przyczyn zostają ZMUSZENI przez los do sprzedaży a wtedy?

firm doświadczonych jest mało, ja wybrałem murowany bo na szkielet miałem wycene podobną do kosztorysu murowanego metodą gospodarczą

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie dwóch szwagów buduje domy w Norwegii więc była dodatkowa motywacja. 

Do tego mam awersję do robót murarskich no i w szkielecie mam łatwość wszelkich przeróbek. Co do hałasu z zewnątrz to pierwsze słyszę. Przy takiej grubości izolacji raczej śmiem wątpić w przenikanie hałasu z zewnątrz.

Dla samorobów moim zdaniem szkielet jest bardziej wdzięczny do roboty. Zwłaszcza kładzenie wszelkich instalacji. Tylko nie wybacza błędów.

----------


## [email protected]

Myślę, że bardzo się mylisz - szkielet powinna robić wykwalifikowana firma z doświadczeniem - mało ich na polskim rynku - właśnie z powodu który podałeś - to konstrukcja kóra nie wybacza błedów. 
Łatwość instalacji? a niby dlaczego na drewnie łatwiej położyc instalacje niż np jak u mnie w ytongu? a kładzenie wody czym się różni - tu nawet łatwiej bo kładę na chudziaku a potem wylewka a w szkielecie trzeba ukrywać, kanaliza jak u mnie ułożona pod płytą - zero przegród - luz przy robocie. A tak przy okazji - np podłogówka w szkielecie to gdzie?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Podłogówkę robią w płycie fundamentowej. U mnie nie ma z rozmysłem. 

Moi szwagrowie to taka firma, tylko budują w Norwegii. Jeden jest szefem drugi jednym z  pracowników.

----------


## [email protected]

> Podłogówkę robią w płycie fundamentowej. U mnie nie ma z rozmysłem. 
> 
> .


a na poddaszu?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie wiem. Nie interesuje mnie to.

----------


## [email protected]

> Dla samorobów moim zdaniem szkielet jest bardziej wdzięczny do roboty. Zwłaszcza kładzenie wszelkich instalacji. Tylko nie wybacza błędów.


A wypowiadasz się ogólnie o wszystkich. Twoja ocena nie jest więc obiektywna.

----------


## Janek99

Mieszkałem przez zimę w domku szkieletowym z pierwszej strony mojej relacji. Ściany ocieplone 10 cm styropianu, sufit niedbale ocieplony wełną. 25m2 (podłoga i antresola) plus magazynek. Nie zauważyłem specjalnych problemów z akustyką z zewnątrz. Wewnętrznie nie powiem, bo nie mam jak przy tak małym pomieszczeniu tego ocenić. Aczkolwiek muzykę głośno dobrze się słucha  :smile: 
Faktycznie jak jest zimno w środku, to bardzo szybko można było ogrzać pomieszczenie kozą. Z drugiej strony jeżeli w kozie nie paliło się jakimś paliwem długopalnym typu brykiet z węgla brunatnego, to rano było już chłodno (w zależności od temp. zewn.)
Instalacji praktycznie nie mam - jedynie kable elektryczne. Łatwo się chowa w ścianach, ale przy większych przekrojach trzeba bardzo uważać na wytrzymałość konstrukcji. Są wzory co, gdzie i jakie otwory można wiercić.
Zgadzam się co do wartości przy sprzedaży. Większość ma budownictwo szkieletowe w pogardzie w związku z tym potencjalni klienci będą kręcić nosem, że to "nie to Panie co dobra cegła"

----------


## CodeSnipper

szantosz - nie rozumiem Cię chłopie. Przecież skoro napisałem "moim zdaniem" to chyba logiczne, że nie silę się na obiektywizm? 

Jak czytam wymagania enerooszczednościowe i w jakim kierunku to idzie, to wychodzi mi że za kilka lat i tak nie będzie uciczki od szkieletu. Bo ile styropianu można przypiąć do murowanej ściany aby to miało sens?

Co do podejścia ludzi - doskonale wiem jakie jest. Sam jak zacząlem w rodzinie mówić co chcę budować to patrzyli na mnie jak na idiotę, no i z politowaniem. "W końcu organistą jest to nie ma pojęcia i szybko mu przejdzie" - jakoś nie przeszło.

----------


## [email protected]

Czytaj ze zrozumieniem - nie wiem czy do mnie się zwracałeś czy nie ale odpowiem..... w związku z tym, że technologia szkieletowa jest mało znana w Polsce, osoby bez doświadczenia a w tym bardzo często samoroby szukają jakichkolwiek opinii na temat tej konstrukcji. Takie zdania jak Twoje są bardzo "opiniotwórcze" i sam jeszcze rok temu bardzo bym ją brał pod uwagę - kto wie czy bym się nie zdecydował zwłaszcza budować to sam - i o tym mówię - to że się ktoś zdecyduje na szkielet - jego wybór i prawo, ale to że pod wpływem takiej opinii spróbuje sam go postawić - to może narazić na dodatkowe koszty i inne nieprzyjemności. I na to WE MNIE zgody nie ma.

----------


## CodeSnipper

A nie jest tak, że należy myśleć po prostu jak się wybiera technologię?

Ciągle na forum czytam posty ludzi, którzy tak strasznie martwią się o innych, że musza każdemu zwrócić uwagę, bo Jego wybór może być zły dla innych. Wiesz, jestem z ludzi, którzy myślą i dodatkowo biorą odpowiedzialność za swoje czyny. Jeśli ktoś nie myśli a potem jeszcze szuka innych odpowiedzialnych za Jego czyny to taki człowiek dla mnie jest idiotę i nie warto się nim zajmować.

----------


## dabek68

Witam po pierwsze wielki Szacun za ten hardcore ja jestem na samym początku i będe robił tak samo jak ty no prawie, powiedz mi krótko jaka płyta pod ten mały domek szkieletowy mały opis jakie materiały grubość itp. Ja jestem przekonany do szkieletu dom zasadniczy też szkielet

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie jestem Autorem wątku. 

Mój szkielet na pustce podpodłogowej (crawl space). W dzienniku dowiesz się więcej.

----------


## [email protected]

> A nie jest tak, że należy myśleć po prostu jak się wybiera technologię?
> 
> Ciągle na forum czytam posty ludzi, którzy tak strasznie martwią się o innych, że musza każdemu zwrócić uwagę, bo Jego wybór może być zły dla innych. Wiesz, jestem z ludzi, którzy myślą i dodatkowo biorą odpowiedzialność za swoje czyny. Jeśli ktoś nie myśli a potem jeszcze szuka innych odpowiedzialnych za Jego czyny to taki człowiek dla mnie jest idiotę i nie warto się nim zajmować.


I po to jest forum - aby pomóc podjąć pewne decyzje, aby można było zmienić zdanie, aby zasięgnąć opinii, aby pozyskać wiedzę itd....jeśli do mnie pijesz z tym zwracaniem uwagi to nie ten adres. Ja też zrobiłem płytę po swojemu, wiele osób zwracało mi uwagę że źle, w innym wątku ktoś nazwał to partactwem - dopiero jak Henok się wypowiedział i stwierdził, że jest ok tylko folia pod epsem dana niepotrzebnie to się zdania zmieniły i nawet ten co nazwał mnie "partaczem" już się zastanawia czy nie zrobić w drugim domu takiej płyty. Daleko mi do tego aby się mądrzyć - ale dyskusja to nic złego - bo na forum warto poznać różne zdania a nie tylko 3 prawdy: moja prawda, Twoja prawda i gówno prawda.....a decyzję i tak każdy podejmie sam i co najlepsze - sam ponosi za to odpowiedzialność

----------


## dabek68

Oczywiście chodziło mi o autora wątku ale po przeczytaniu twojego dziennika tez szacun  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Szacun to będzie jak zacznę. Na razie utknąłem z papierami  :sad:

----------


## Janek99

Płyta ma rozmiar ok 6x4 m. Grubość 15 cm, nieizolowana, tylko folia budowlana pod, żeby bardzo nie przemakała. Wzmocniona prostym gotowym zbrojeniem, które można dostać w każdym LM czy Casto. Wokół fundament objechany Dysperbitem
Większość domku jest zbudowana z belek 4x10 cm. Strugane czterostronnie, sosnowe. Niektóre elementy, zwłaszcza podłoga antresoli oczywiście z grubszych. Budowane trochę na oko, ale wytrzymuje wszystko łącznie z Ksawerym tym bardziej, że sama chata jest w szczerym polu i wiatry wieją tu straszliwe. Obite płytą OSB 12mm pod którą jest membrana wiatroszczelna. Na dachu na razie tylko papa, ale pewnie trzeba będzie wrzucić blachę, bo będzie za duży kontrast z wykończonym domem

----------


## dabek68

Dzięki oto mi chodziło, też będę  stawiał teraz taki domek, a dawałeś podwalinę czy od razu mocowanie do płyty

----------


## מרכבה

> Płyta ma rozmiar ok 6x4 m


 Kiedyś wciskałem koncepcję domku o powierzchni zabudowy 25 m^2 i wysokości do 5m 
z płaskim dachem 2 kondygnacje się mieściły :smile:   :wiggle:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z góralskim dachem tez dwie wyjda tylko druga mniej ustawna  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuFv953MfO4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdiJ5JU0Yiw to można nazwać tradycją, ale też widać pewne domy były bardzo ciekawe. 
Piszę tu o domku co ma 4 "spadowy" dach i alla piętro.

----------


## Skkipper

Do autora dziennika:
Przeglądam dziennik od dłuższego czasu. Gratulacje! Liczę na dalsze info z placu boju  :big grin:

----------


## Janek99

Trochę już powstało od czasu ostatniego wpisu "budowniczego" więc kilka apdejtów.
Zaprojektowałem i zrobiłem drzwi. Ze względu na ich rozmiar (1200x2500 mm rozmiar otworu drzwiowego) praktycznie jedyną opcją była wersja indywidualna. Ponieważ nie uśmiechało mi się wydanie na taką fanaberię od 5000 zł. wzwyż, zdecydowałem, że skoro zbudowałem dom, to z drzwiami również sobie poradzę. Z oczywistych względów nie podaję tutaj szczegółów konstrukcyjnych, ale drzwi są grube, mają 5 cm ocieplenia styropianem. W trakcie zmieniłem kilka spraw związanych z okuciami ze względu na bardzo silne wiatry tutaj. Zdjęcia nie oddają skali drzwi, ale proponuję zobaczyć jak wygląda prostokąt 1,2x2,5 m. Zwykłe drzwi to zazwyczaj 0,9x2,05 m. Materiał, to drewno sosnowe (klejonka), zaimpregnowane i pomalowane bejcą orzech.






Pora było też zabrać się za wnętrze. Ponieważ chciałem w środku dużo drewna i szarości, a z drugiej strony drewno nie lubi się z ogrzewaniem podłogowym stwierdziłem, że zrobię sufit drewniany. Zamówiłem deski sosnowe pióro-wspust i do roboty. Oczywiście najpierw folia paroszczelna, a później przybijanie deseczek. Dla jednej osoby nie jest to takie hop, ale się dało choć zajęło co nieco roboczogodzin.
Skoro sufit gotowy, to przyszedł czas na strych. Tu było nieco jeszcze więcej problemów, bo podłogi brak, można było chodzić tylko po prowizorycznych pomostach lub wiązarach o rozstawie 1,3 m  :smile:  Izolację zrealizowałem przez wełnę mineralną o grubości 25 cm. Częściowo Isover Supermata , a częściowo Unimata. Na wszystko poszły ładne, nieużywane deski szalunkowe więc chodzi się już wygodnie i rupiecie mają się gdzie walać  :smile:  Zdjęć ze strychu na razie nie ma, ale będą.
Dalej, to ścianki działowe. Nic nadzwyczajnego - siporeks grubości 12 cm - zaprawa na dole, klej i (zgodnie z radą kolegi maciejzi) pianka do murowania. Pianka jest bardzo wygodna, ale wymaga jeszcze więcej dokładności przy murowaniu niż klej cienkowarstwowy więc lepiej stosować metodę mieszaną.
Nadproża drzwiowe zrobiłem z 3 prętów zbrojeniowych 12mm. Same belki mają wymiary 10x12x115 cm.
Ponieważ jedne z "drzwi" będą miały 3 m szerokości, to tutaj prętów było 6 i  sama belka to 12x12x340 cm.







Zacząłem również prace ściśle instalacyjne. Założyłem zimną wodę i zamontowałem prowizorycznie toaletę. Wszystko na skręcanych PEXach 20 i 16mm.

----------


## [email protected]

Drzwi niezłe ale sufit robi super wrażenie zwłaszcza kiedy nie ma przegród drzwiowych - wszystko wydaje się o wiele większe,

----------


## darianus

Bardzo fajny projekt  :smile:  Nie podoba się tylko rozwiązanie dachu. Prawdopodobnie będzie ci się lało po ścianach podczas deszczu i po paru latach będą widoczne niezłe zacieki.

----------


## Janek99

W okapowych też się leje  :smile:  Poza tym po paru latach i tak trzeba będzie odnowić kolorystycznie elewację więc na jedno wychodzi

----------


## maciejzi

Janek99 - ten projekt jest wspaniały, genialny w swej prostocie. Parterowy prostokątny dom, z dachem dwuspadowym wiązarowym. Prosty w budowie, prosty w konserwacji. Pewnie nie dowiesz się nawet, ilu komplikacji uniknąłeś wybierając parterówkę  :Smile:  - związanych ze stropem betonowym, prowadzeniem rur przez strop, pracami na wysokości itp. Piszę z doświadczenia - po wnoszeniu ciężkich płyt podłogowych po schodach i z myślą, ile jeszcze wnoszenia po schodach mnie czeka

----------


## [email protected]

ale wtedy, po takiej pracy - satysfakcja jest jeszcze większa :tongue:

----------


## miloszenko

Nie pamietam czy pytalem wiec dla pewnosci:

Czy kontralaty sa typowe 4x5 i ulozone co 50 cm?

Jesli nie to prosze o info jaki jest rozstaw i jaki przekroj  :smile:

----------


## amarulla

kawał świetnej roboty, rezultat robi wrażenie  :smile:  
abstrahując od rozkładu wnętrza coś podobnego chodzi nam po głowie, tyle że niemal na 100% thermomur / izodom, ale też bezokapowy, blacha na rąbek, podobna bryła. czytamy, podglądamy i uczymy się na cudzych... przykładach  :wink: 
na pewno natomiast drewno na suficie, z tych samych powodów co u Ciebie - kalkulowałeś zwykły strop drewniany wzg. wiązarów + 'boazerii'?

----------


## Janek99

Maciejzi - dziękuję za miłe słowa, ale to wszystko zostało wybrane świadomie po przeczytaniu ton tekstów na forach i stronach.
Santosz - szczerze, to gdybym miał jeszcze większą satysfakcję, to moje ego by pękło  :smile: 
Amarulla - dziękuję również bardzo. Co rozumiesz przez zwykły strop drewniany wzg. wiązarów ?

----------


## amarulla

zrobiłeś wiązary i od spodu dałeś deski, a czy szacowałeś koszty stropu drewnianego belkowego czyli takiego jak w załączniku? wydaje mi się, że technicznie łatwiejszy do samoróbki. belki, na to deski stropowe, do tego więźba tradycyjna

----------


## Janek99

Miloszenko - łaty są typowe 40x50mm, ale co 300 mm, ze względu na zalecenia producenta blachy. Na stronie Ruukki jest instrukcja montażu i zalecenia wymiarowe.
Amarulla - zrobiłem wiązary, na to od spodu folia paroprzepuszczalna i deski. Taki strop jest oczywiście fajny, ale sama więźba tradycyjna wydaje się jednak bardziej podatna na błędy wykonawcze. "Prefabrykowana" wykonana samodzielnie jest moim zdaniem prostsza w wykonaniu i późniejszej instalacji, nie mówiąc już o samym montażu jeśli wynajmiemy dźwig. Zrobienie mojej więźby zajęło mi chyba ok. 1,5 tygodnia. Postawienie przez dźwig z moją pomocą - 3 godz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Miloszenko - łaty są typowe 40x50mm, .


A nie przypadkiem 40x60mm ? Mowiac szczerze tylko takie jak dotad spotykam a nasz dach to juz trzeci jaki w zyciu klade lub pomagam klasc...  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

u mnie też 40x60

----------


## Janek99

Chciałem być oryginalny - u mnie 40x50  :smile: 
A tak naprawdę, to Ruukki w zaleceniach ma taki rozmiar więc zamówiłem dokładnie taki.

----------


## maciejzi

Jak planujesz tynki? Tzn. z płyt K-G, czy samodzielnie nakładane, albo przez ekipę? 
Jak równe ściany to w sumie starczy 2-3mm tynku cienkowarstwowego i na to gładź, prawda?

----------


## Ahya

Brawo, drzwi są piękne i wielkieeeeee. Uwielbiam wszystko co samorobne, dlatego gratuluję tylu prac.

----------


## Janek99

maciejzi - skłaniam sie w stronę KG. Mam położoną elektrykę na siporeksie więc akurat klej gipsowy pięknie, to przykryje. KG jest droższe co nieco, ale za to czysto i szybko. Wiem, że jest to niepoprawne politycznie, ale wiele takich rozwiązań widziałem i nie sprawiało problemów

----------


## R&K

witam 

gratuluje postepow prac, fajnego domku i ogromnego wkładu własnego
nowy domek który zamierzam budowac tez będzie tymi rekami ...

Pozdrawia
Konrad

----------


## Bridges

Ja również przywitam kolejnego Wielkopolanina  :smile: 

Gratuluję wykonanej pracy - robi duże wrażenie.
Napisz ile czasu Ci zajęło budowanie od momentu fundamentu do stanu obecnego?
Bo z tego co wyczytałem zakupiłeś działkę pod koniec 2012, a roboty zacząłeś wiosną 2013?

Powodzenia w dalszych pracach - trzymam kciuki!

----------


## Janek99

Mały domek zacząłem budować na początku maja 2013, koparka zdjęła humus na duży pod koniec maja 2013.
Obecnie układam instalacje - kanaliza już zrobiona, woda zrobiona, piec wisi, przewody elektryczne ułożone, szafka jeszcze nieuzbrojona, ogrzewanie podłogowe w tym tygodniu będzie skończone. Zdjęcia niedługo  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Idziesz jak burza  :big grin:

----------


## Janek99

Podłogówka leży, piec uruchomiony ! Na beton poszła folia budowlana, na to 20 cm styropianu (2 x 10 cm, aby zmniejszyć możliwość powstawania mostków), folia srebrna i same rurki. Rurki kupiłem Wavina. Stwierdziłem, że wydam trochę więcej pieniędzy, a pewność jakoś większa  :smile:  Gaz na razie ciągnę z butli 33 kg. Podłączenie pieca zrobiłem samemu - częściowo w miedzi (woda), a częściowo stal (gaz). Teraz czas na podłogę betonową i to jedyne co zlecę ekipie.
A propos... Chcę zrobić podłogę następująco - wylewka z miksokreta, szlifowanie maszyną do betonu, impregnacja betonu specjalnym środkiem. Czy ktoś tak robił ? Czy gdzieś błądzę i podłoga betonowa z tego będzie kiepska ? Nie chcę kafelek.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Rury zasilajace poszczegolne pomieszczenia (od rozdzielacza do konkretnego pomieszczenia) powinny byc puszczone w izolacji termicznej. Brak izolacji spowoduje przegrzewanie podlogi w okolicy rozdzielacza (przegrzewania pomieszczenia z rozdzielaczem) a niedogrzanie pomieszczeen najbardziej oddalonych.

Podlogi betonowe polerowane i impregnowane przerabaiala Beata vel BuryKocur - poszukaj ich dziennika i tam cos znajdziesz.

EDIT: Nie widze tez peszli ochronnych na rurach w miejscach gdzie beda pekniecia dylatacyjne - to jest blad.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wiem, że już za późno, ale czy nie łatwiej byłoby najpierw tynki zrobić, a potem wylewkę? Teraz tynkarze upierdzielą całą wylewkę i trzeba będzie skrobać...
A z tym betonem impregnowanym to zastanów się jeszcze, czy na pewno chcesz mieć takie zimne industrialne wnętrze. To nie robi klimatu nastrojowego przytulnego domu - do folderu reklamowego może się nada, ale mieszkać w tym raczej nie będzie miło. Koniec końców to jest, podobnie jak kanibalizm - kwestia gustu!

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Rury zasilajace poszczegolne pomieszczenia (od rozdzielacza do konkretnego pomieszczenia) powinny byc puszczone w izolacji termicznej. Brak izolacji spowoduje przegrzewanie podlogi w okolicy rozdzielacza (przegrzewania pomieszczenia z rozdzielaczem) a niedogrzanie pomieszczeen najbardziej oddalonych.


Widziałem już instalacje, że nawet przy rozdzielaczach nie dawali żadnego peszla, czy tubolitu.

----------


## Janek99

Tomasz: faktycznie przy samym rozdzielaczu jest piekło więc chyba dam tam trochę otuliny. Peszle na dylatacjach oczywiście będą - to wiem.
Przemek: Robię niepoprawny politycznie gips-karton więc kolejność jest chyba dobra. Beton jest przemyślany. Chciałem drewno, ale jest niestety kiepskie przy podłogówce. Kafelki, takie które mnie zadowolą kosztują fortunę więc zdecydowałem się na beton. Wiem, że nie jest cieplutki i milutki, ale lubię  :smile: 
Dafi Pe: eeee no lepiej równać do lepszych niż gorszych  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Widziałem już instalacje, że nawet przy rozdzielaczach nie dawali żadnego peszla, czy tubolitu.


Co chyba nie oznacza ze to jest dobrze i ze tak powinno sie to robic ?  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

@ Janek - robota elegancka - rurki/ węże pięknie położone  :wink:  Serio  :smile:  Jedynie co, to mnie w oczy kują rurki idące z pieca do rozdzielacza  :wink: 

@ Antek - no właśnie patrzę przez pryzmat nieprawidłowego, aczkolwiek póki co ta instalacja robi, więc chyba się tamtym majstrom upiekło  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Robię niepoprawny politycznie gips-karton więc kolejność jest chyba dobra.


Chyba dobra. Ale jak masz BK i równe ściany, to może jakiś tynk cienkowarstwowy będzie lepszy? Taki jakiś mineralny z drobnym ziarnem może by się nadał:

http://allegro.pl/tarti-majsterpol-t...191621365.html

cena 2,30zł/m2, więc cenowo bezkonkurencyjny wobec GK. Na to standardowa szpachla i masz super. Do tego nie popęka... tylko roboty chyba więcej.




> Beton jest przemyślany. Chciałem drewno, ale jest niestety kiepskie przy podłogówce. Kafelki, takie które mnie zadowolą kosztują fortunę więc zdecydowałem się na beton. Wiem, że nie jest cieplutki i milutki, ale lubię


Smacznego! Znaczy się... tego, no... eee.... komfortowego...?... - najlepszego!

----------


## Janek99

@Dafi: Dzięki  :smile:  A co z rurkami od pieca do rozdzielacza ?
@Przemek: No wiem, że z tynkiem jest taniej. Walczę jeszcze ze sobą. Mam nawet pistolet do maszynowego. Tyle, że tynk to miesiąc schnie  :sad: 
A co do betonu... Czy to co poniżej nie jest piękne ? To wnętrze jakiejś chaty w Japonii

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Plyty GK kleilem (i bede jeszcze kleil) u siebie na beton komorkowy,  wiec potwierdzam - kolejnosc jest prawidlowa.

Do klejenia plyt polecam klej poliuretanowy w piance (Soudal Soudabond Easy) - latwa szybka i przyjemna robota.

U nas na podlogowke zdecydowalismy sie polozyc panele (na pietrze takie bylo od razu zalozenie) z podobnych jak Wy przyczyn - plytki ktore by sie nam podobaly sa na ta chwile dla nas zbyt drogie, a do tego montaz paneli bedzie szybszy.  Konsultowalem ta decyzje z projektantem naszej podlogowki i generalnie nie mial uwag, zwrocil tylko uwage ze moze zaistniec potrzeba podniesienia o kilka stopni temperatury zasilania instalacji.

Polerowany i impregnowany beton to z tego co pamietam z dziennika Kocorow wcale nie taka latwa i tania zabawa, stad zanim wylejesz jastrych dobrze sie zorientuj kto ci to moze zrobic i czy czasem nie wymaga jakiegos specjalnego rodzaju betonu. Zastanawia mnie jeszcze kwestia estetyki samych pekniec dylatacyjnych na takiej (w sumie prawie surowej) podlodze... przemysl to jeszcze ten aspekt a najlepiej pogadaj z kims kto robil to u siebie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> @Przemek: No wiem, że z tynkiem jest taniej. Walczę jeszcze ze sobą. Mam nawet pistolet do maszynowego. Tyle, że tynk to miesiąc schnie 
> A co do betonu... Czy to co poniżej nie jest piękne ? To wnętrze jakiejś chaty w Japonii


Miesiąc to żaden problem. Jeśli chcesz być konsekwentny, to po miesiącu zagruntujesz i... wstawisz meble. Jak chcesz na maxa to poleć szarym tynkiem dekoracyjnym:

https://www.google.pl/search?q=tynk+...w=1536&bih=732

albo jakimś białym kamieniem dla dekoru na detalach... do tego INOX-owe sprzęty i białe klosze. Zrobisz sobie laboratorium w domu... zastanów się, czy poszedł byś do siebie do domu na piwo. W ogóle zastanów się jak wygląda miejsce, gdzie chętnie chodzisz/ chodziłbyś na piwo i zrób tak w domu.

Chata z japońskiego folderu to nie miejsce do mieszkania. Popatrz na skalę tego wnętrza... kuchnia ma 30m2... a jesz na parapecie! Poza tym wyobraź sobie megaharce z żoną, a tu 17-letni syn wraca o 2-giej w nocy i leczy posuchę w lodówce. A w ogóle to jak byś się poczuł, gdyby doszło do Ciebie, że wydałeś dużo zbyt dużo kasy na niemożliwie trudne do utrzymania w czystości wnętrze, które ładnie wygląda posprzątane na zdjęciach, a... mieszkasz na pięterku w kuchni?

----------


## aiki

Moje zdanie o betonie.
Beton jest be be. Deprecha po kilku latach.
No i zawsze pęknie gdzieś i będą rysy.
Ale skoro tobie pasuje to ok.

----------


## amarulla

beton jest piękny  :smile:  zwłaszcza, że dechy masz na suficie. poza tym, jeśli uznasz, że to nie to, położysz każdą okładzinę na to bez problemu. wszystko sprowadza się do kosztów - tu na forum kilka osób już robiło i chyba poniżej +/- 150m2 nie udało się zejść - ekipą oczywiście. jeśli wymyślisz coś samodzielnego to już zacieram ręce   :smile:  my ewentualnie myśleliśmy o farbie takiej garażowej, ale to już pełen industrial

----------


## maciejzi

> Mam nawet pistolet do maszynowego.


Robiłeś może próbę natrysku tynku pistoletem wewnątrz?
Ja się zastanawiam GK kontra natrysk, ale nie wiem jak natrysk wychodzi w praktyce

----------


## Janek99

Jeszcze nie pryskałem, ale podłoga się dzisiaj wylewa więc pewnie wkrótce zabiorę się za tynki.
Podłogę wylewa ekipa więc dramat dla mnie  :smile:  Stwierdziłem jednak, że tego bez mixokreta i zacieraczki nie będę w stanie tak dobrze zrobić. Tym bardziej, że myślę o podłodze żywicznej.

----------


## Janek99

Podłoga wylana, w końcu wygląda to jak miejsce zamieszkania





Zacząłem również zatapiać siatkę, styropian już i tak za dużo dostał UV

----------


## Adrian Z.

Witam, i jak decyzja jeśli chodzi o podłogę, będziesz polerował czy zostawiasz taki surowy?

A i najważniejsze, ile kosztował Cie projekt indywidualny u architekta lub ile ogólnie musiałeś zapłacić za jego usługi?

----------


## miloszenko

> - pokrycie z obróbkami i rynnami (ok 150 m2) Ruukki Classic Economy - ok. 11 tys.


Hey, czy zamawiajac ta blache musiales podawac wymiar co do milimetra czy mozna to jakos latwo na budowie "dociac"?

Mozesz podac liste narzedzi niezbednycm to walniecia takiego pokrycia w pojedynke ? :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maciejzi

Tu jest ciekawy patent na tynki wewnętrzne - tynk cienkowarstwowy na siatce:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...emu-albo/page3

----------


## aiki

Działasz?

----------


## grend

Witam krajana
Gratulacje za "chatę"

Właśnie taki sam dach mam zamiar zrobić i właśnie mam pytanie pod tym kontem. Zupełnie zlikwidowałeś okapy czy zostawiłes parę centymetrów ??? Ja chcę "z przodu" wystawić okap na 6 cm gdzie ma być kapinos i szczelina wentylacyjna + oczywiscie rynna a na ścianie szczytowej 8 cm aby mimo wszystko był jakiś daszek. 
Jak kładłeś łaty to to jakie odchylenia tolerowałeś ??? Je po rozciągnieciu sznurka robię różnicę 3 mm i nie wiem czy to nie jest bezsensowna zabawa i strata czasu

----------


## CodeSnipper

3mm to jest nic. Tyle powiedzieli mi dekarze - ja na moim dachu miałem 1cm i to też było w granicach tolerancji. Też mam prosty dwuspadowy z blachą na rąbek, tylko okapy większe.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeśli chodzi o rozstaw łat, to wycienem sobie na laserze pieska na 350mm i do tego dokładałem. Nie musi być na laserze, ale mam w robocie, to co mi szkodziło? Pierwszą łatę mierzyłem od końca krokwi, ale krokwie były obcięte niedoskonale, więc olałem metry i biłem na oko, więc na oko były proste. Potem piesek i szło. 
Gorzej z wysokością. Choć krokwie były dosyć dobrze dopasowane, to zawsze trafi się jakaś krzywizna. Na początku przybiłem łaty, a potem znów na oko poodbijałem tam gdzie były dołki i pod spód wkładałem podkładki wycięte z ocynku na laserze. Miały kształt kwadratu 30x30 z wcięciem do połowy na grubość gwoździa, więc takie bardzo pękate U. Podkładki miałem wycięte z blachy 2mm, więc mogłem włożyć kilka. Każda połać na oko była prosta i to było dla mnie OK.
Na końcu przyszli dekarze, zamontowali blachę i gąsiory i blacha wygląda prosto, a gąsiory nie :big grin:  

Ogólnie słyszałem z kilku ust opinię, że pod blachodachówkę może być krzywo, ale pod trapezówkę albo rąbek musi być płaszczyzna. Co zaś się tyczy pofalowanych łat w kierunku równoległym do rynien, to łata ma 7cm po to, żeby można było równiutko wkręcić farmera nawet jeśli sama jest nieco krzywo.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ups, źle zrozumiałem, mi chodziło o przekątne.

----------


## martinflash

> @Dafi: Dzięki  A co z rurkami od pieca do rozdzielacza ?
> @Przemek: No wiem, że z tynkiem jest taniej. Walczę jeszcze ze sobą. Mam nawet pistolet do maszynowego. Tyle, że tynk to miesiąc schnie 
> A co do betonu... Czy to co poniżej nie jest piękne ? To wnętrze jakiejś chaty w Japonii


betony są super, u siebie też trochę zostawiłem

----------


## bob_budownik

Ładna stodoła.
Będziesz jakoś ocieplał poddasze?

----------


## [email protected]

Coś tu cicho, żyjecie? Nie było mnie tylko rok a tu widzę wszyscy zjęci budowaniem jak ja :jaw drop:

----------


## Daniellos_

Trafiłem tu przez przypadek planując swoją budowę  i okazuje się, że ktoś myśli tak samo jak ja  :smile: 
Zarówno projekt, technologia i wykonanie pokrywa się w 95% z tym, co wymyśliłem sobie w głowie po przeglądaniu forum muratora przez ostatnie kilka miesięcy. 
Tym bardziej żałuję, że Janek już to nie zagląda i zdjęcia już się nie działają  :sad:

----------


## Clinu

Czy jest gdzieś dziennik Janka w pdfie może? szkoda,że zdjęcia nie działają.

----------


## greatbuilder

Też bardzo bym chciał przeczytać ten wątek od deski do deski, ale bez zdjęć to raczej nie ma sensu. 

Dlatego podbiję temat, może autor zauważy i przychyli się do prośby o zdjęcia?

----------


## Clinu

Dokładnie,może udałoby się wyrwać dziennik ze zdjęciami.
Kiedyś go oglądałem ze zdjęciami i pamiętam, że byłem pod wielkim wrażeniem, a teraz sam się będę przygotowywał do budowy w bardzo podobnej formie i przydałby się bardzo

----------

